# Striking Scorpion exarch options. Which one to choose?



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

As the thread title suggests. I recently acquired some scorpions from WW. However looking at the codex I do not know which weapon option I can fit him with. I got a spare chainsword so I can model chainsabres. I plan to have Karandras with the unit so I am against taking the claw as it is expensive.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Chainsabres lower your strength by one, use the biting blade.

EDIT: Okay, fine, there's an argument for each. Work out what you want, the combat calculator's right there.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

However the calculator does not factor in the increasing strength per hit the biting blade makes.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I like the chainsabres myself, I wouldn't cry over a tiny drop in strength, but if in doubt theres always the tried and tested scorpion claw.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Do the shuriken pistols in the sabres count as 2 pistols or 1 twin linked pistol?


----------



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

personaly id use the Biting blade, sure its only a few strength but it does help if your Skorps run into somthing they dont really wanna be in combat with


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Do the shuriken pistols in the sabres count as 2 pistols or 1 twin linked pistol?


depends what it says in the codex, if its 2 pistols then its 2 pistols, but silly since you can only fire one pistol as a none monstrous creature without any special rules, you'd have to check how its worded.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> However the calculator does not factor in the increasing strength per hit the biting blade makes.


Okay:

Let's assume your exarch is charging and hitting on a 3+, 4+ will be considerably less nice than this.

He has a:
1% chance of missing all hits
10% chance of hitting only once (at S5)
30% chance of hitting twice (S6)
40% chance of hitting three times (S7)
20% chance of hitting four times (S8)

Obviously I've rounded; less obviously, I've rounded to the nearest 1%, so those figures are quite accurate.

That's pretty impressive; you've got 90% odds of going on to wound on a 2+, presuming you're charging T4.

I guess you might want it vs vehicles as well. Obviously, if you autohit, kiss your sweet 4 S8 hits hello. If you hit only on sixes, forget it. Hitting on a 4+:
6% chance to miss all hits
25% chance to hit once
38% chance to hit twice (you are now at S6, welcome to 'as good as the power fist' territory)
25% chance to hit three times
6% chance to hit all times

So you've got a 69% chance to be as good as or better than the power fist versus vehicles. 

I'm impressed; I don't really use scorpions, so I've never bothered looking at them. But I like these figures for the biting blade.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The Scorpion Exarch should have 5 Attacks on the Charge. He should still get the 2 Hand Weapon bonus as he has Chainsabres and Shuriken Pistols (built in). But it's argueable I guess. 

Aramoro


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

For Chainsabres yes, Biting Blade no. Biting blade is the one that stacks the number of hits


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

herp derp derp of course. I've never taken any of the upgrades so I forget. 

Aramoro


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Just choose whichever one you think looks coolest, personally I love the look of the scorpion claw. Given the enemies that scorpions are typically used against the biting blade is probably statistically better than the other two options, but statistics aren't everything.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

If you have no need or desire for the power claw, I`d use the biting blade. If you`re running Karandras, you have either option at your disposal, but the bb has more applications.


----------



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

I run my exarch with a biting blade and would never have it any other way. He always performs well. There is nothing more fun then outflanking and catching a tank that didn't move the previous turn. auto-hits + biting blade = sardine can


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I know the OP decided the Scorpion's Claw was too pricey, but a very popular option (one I tend to take myself) is taking both the Claw and the Biting Blade. I find this allows some versatility. Also, when including Karandras 11 S6+ PF attacks on the charge would be nasty vs anything.


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> I know the OP decided the Scorpion's Claw was too pricey, but a very popular option (one I tend to take myself) is taking both the Claw and the Biting Blade.


I always thought that the BB was a two-handed weapon so you couldn't take another option. For me it's BB all the way, particularly if you get stuck facing something big and tough you weren't expecting.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

It is, but that doesn't mean you can't take another option.
The wording of the codex replaces the scorpion chainsword with the biting blade, and the pistol with the scorpion's claw.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I use the Claw, at Str 6 Power Weapon is more desirable and Gaurantee kills vs Infantry/MCs. If your assaulting a Vehicle with Str. 6 rear armore aint bad either. The Problem with Bitting Blade is its not a Power Weapon (Watch 2+/3+ Saves laugh at you) and it all on the chance of mass amounts of hits. If you get charge by a Dread then you #%[email protected] up from the get go with Scoirpions. SC is true to what the Scoirpions excell at, you want to pop armore, use Witchblades/Fusion Guns.


----------

